# What to do in LA for 5 hours



## meatsss (Jul 26, 2013)

We have a 6 hour layover at LAX. Looking for something to do in the afternoon while waiting for our connection.


----------



## Newportbeach (Jul 26, 2013)

Go to Santa Monica Pier and Beach, Manhattan Pier, or Redondo.  Last 2 are closer.  Could go to Beverly Hills and window shop Rodeo Drive(30-40 min by cab).  There is also a bus system, but most people don't use it.

Having visited some 3rd world airports, I was surprised how much nicer they are than LAX.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 26, 2013)

You got to be careful with LA traffic.  When you go out you may not get back to the airport in time!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 26, 2013)

For me, it seldom seems worthwhile to leave the airport for such a short period of time.  When you factor in transportation time and returning early enough that you can get back security and be at the gate with plenty of time to spare, it can easily take 2-4 hours out of the layover.  And then the costs of getting a rental car, taking a taxi, or whatever.

The two exceptions where I've left an airport during a layover:

1) I had three 12 hour layovers (on purpose) at LAX, during a time when I had a Disneyland Annual Pass.  I had earned some free rental car certificates, so I went to Disney for the day.  Only three Disney "trips" without the kids, and I had a blast!  (It's about an hour away, and traffic can vary quite a bit.)

2) I had a 6 hour layover in Boston, and I used another free rental car certificate to go get a Boston Speed's Hot Dog.  Between the taxes on the "free" rental car and gas, I think my $6 dog ended up costing closer to $30, but it sure hit the spot!

As for your layover in LA, I don't have any specific suggestions.  I would figure that you could spend up to 2-4 hours doing something, depending on how close it was.  You could always look through the top-rated TripAdvisor activities in LA and see which ones look appealing, how close they are, and how long you would need to spend there to really be worthwhile to you.

Another option would be to buy a day pass to an airport lounge.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 26, 2013)

Get some passes to the one of the airport lounges off of eBay.  The Alaska lounge is very nice with various snack foods, fruit etc.  United, was nice and had Heineken on tap.  I would not bother to leave the airport unless it was to meet a friend or relative.

Don't buy those passes from the airlines.  eBay - one time uses are the way to go.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 26, 2013)

gnorth16 said:


> Get some passes to the one of the airport lounges off of eBay.  The Alaska lounge is very nice with various snack foods, fruit etc.  United, was nice and had Heineken on tap.  I would not bother to leave the airport unless it was to meet a friend or relative.
> 
> Don't buy those passes from the airlines.  eBay - one time uses are the way to go.



I just did this with United.  The one word of warning I was given is to NOT buy passes for an airline you don't have a ticket for as they sometimes/usually check.

Also, just to note, with a 5 hour layover at LAX I wouldn't leave the airport.  Too much hassle getting out, back in and through Security.


----------



## DAman (Jul 26, 2013)

sptung said:


> You got to be careful with LA traffic.  When you go out you may not get back to the airport in time!



Depending on the time of day and day of the week you might be able to get to the Getty Museum and back(of course if it is open when you have your layover). 

Mapquest says it is 13.3 miles and 20-30 minutes.  However that is a bad stretch of the 405 depending on the time of day and it can be bad at *any time*. Alternatively you can take PCH to get there which is longer in both time and distance. LA people might have other options.

Be careful about the traffic.  Only you can decide if it's worth the stress to leave the airport. 

Hermosa, Manhattan, and/or Redondo Beaches are doable in that you can avoid some of the traffic to get there. In March I spent some time walking the beaches there.  Good exercise and good people watching.  Saw some very good beach volleyball players.  Some cafes down there on the beach where you could eat that looked ok to me.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't know about United but AAdmirals club does not require a ticket if you have a one day pass. This is assuming you are already inside the secure checkpoint (which you will be if you are on a ticketed flight). 

Each club's rules may be different. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Luanne (Jul 26, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> I don't know about United but AAdmirals club does not require a ticket if you have a one day pass. This is assuming you are already inside the secure checkpoint (which you will be if you are on a ticketed flight).
> 
> Each club's rules may be different.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



I'd check before buying.  I'd hate to get to a club with a pass [I'd paid for] and not be allowed in.  Also, if you are waiting in the club for the airline you're flying you'll hear any announcement for that airline.  You may miss any for your airline.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 26, 2013)

meatsss said:


> We have a 6 hour layover at LAX. Looking for something to do in the afternoon while waiting for our connection.



What time of year is this?

If summer, you could get a cab to Venice Beach.  Even with traffic, it's about 20 min (b/c you are on surface streets).  You can walk around on the boardwalk and see the "characters" and if interested do a walking tour of the canals.  There are lots of high end foodie places to grab a bite and also food stands on the beach if you prefer.

Given that with a six hour layover, you will really need to head back to LAX (from Venice) 1.5 hours before your departure, you really only have 4.5 hours.  That's about right for Venice.  Santa Monica is great, but it's farther and traffic is more of an issue.  I probably would not attempt it in your timeframe.

Another option would be Marina del Rey.  About 15 minutes from LAX.  This is a marina-centered community.  We are very familiar with it because we keep our sailboat there.  You could rent bikes and ride along the beach path north to Venice, then Santa Monica and turn around in Pacific Palisades.  The ride is about 10 miles, it would take about 2 hours RT.  That would leave you time for a bite somewhere.  If interested in this option, I can send you details.

There are some great foodie type restaurants in Culver City and an interesting museum called the Museum of Jurassic Technology.  I've never been to it but have been meaning to go.  Culver City is also about 15 min from LAX.

H


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 26, 2013)

Luanne said:


> I just did this with United. The one word of warning I was given is to NOT buy passes for an airline you don't have a ticket for as they sometimes/usually check.
> 
> Also, just to note, with a 5 hour layover at LAX I wouldn't leave the airport. Too much hassle getting out, back in and through Security.


 

Adding LAX has Nine Terminals and Eight TSA Check Points Only Three of the terminals connect behind security and they represent Delta, Alaska, United and Copa {5,6,7} You might not get past TSA with a boarding pass that is for an airline not in the terminal the club is in.

http://www.lawa.org/welcome_lax.aspx?id=246

Assuming your luggage was checked through, perhaps a cab trip to MDR, Hermosa, Redondo - for a restaurant, not sure I would get much farther  . . . . .


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 26, 2013)

Not that it's the definitive stop by any stretch of the imagination, but an easy, quick & cheap excursion is In-&-Out Burger is on the outer edge of the airport at Lincoln & Sepulveda, for those who want to venture out...but not too far out.

You likely can catch the Parking Spot Sepulveda shuttle van to it as they are adjacent one another.  Just tip the driver and they will be fine.


----------



## cp73 (Jul 26, 2013)

IF you have lots of money I would get a limo and have him drive you over to Beverly Hills for lunch over on Rodeo Drive. You could probably do that and make it back in plenty of time. Any other mode of transportation will be risky just due to the time of getting it and getting back.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 26, 2013)

UWSurfer said:


> Not that it's the definitive stop by any stretch of the imagination, but an easy, quick & cheap excursion In-&-Out Burger is on the outer edge of the airport at Lincoln & Sepulveda, for those who want to venture out...but not too far out.
> 
> You likely can catch the Parking Spot Sepulveda shuttle van to it as they are adjacent one another.  Just tip the driver and they will be fine.



I don't think that would be a big attraction for the OP who it looks like is from Sacramento.   I'm pretty sure they have them there. I can't imagine spending the time, and money, to get to an In & Out.


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Jul 26, 2013)

sptung said:


> You got to be careful with LA traffic.  When you go out you may not get back to the airport in time!



I agree with this. I think even with 5 hours to kill I am not sure I would attempt to leave the airport. You could get stuck in bumper to bumper traffic and not make it back in time to get through security. I am sure security at LAX has got to be as bad if not worse than Orlando airport and it has sometimes taken us 70 minutes to make it through security when leaving MCO.

LAX is like a small city. There are shops and restaurants and things to do inside the airport. I would investigate what there might be to do THERE.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 26, 2013)

mspeggysue911 said:


> I agree with this. I think even with 5 hours to kill I am not sure I would attempt to leave the airport. You could get stuck in bumper to bumper traffic and not make it back in time to get through security. I am sure security at LAX has got to be as bad if not worse than Orlando airport and it has sometimes taken us 70 minutes to make it through security when leaving MCO.
> 
> LAX is like a small city. There are shops and restaurants and things to do inside the airport. I would investigate what there might be to do THERE.



Security at LAX is incredibly efficient.  Generally 15-20 min or less. 

H


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 26, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Security at LAX is incredibly efficient. Generally 15-20 min or less.
> 
> H


 

Depends on where you access Terminal 6 Yes, Terminal 1 NO Way


----------



## Luanne (Jul 26, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Security at LAX is incredibly efficient.  Generally 15-20 min or less.
> 
> H



It looks like it depends on the terminal.  I googled TSA wait times LAX and got a website where you can check current wait times.  Right now there are short, to no waits at many of the terminals, but 20 to 30 minutes and longer at others.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 26, 2013)

You are right on the beach. Go hang out in Manhattan Beach or Playa Del Rey. It's down the street. Maybe have a burger at The Shack and wait for the beach volleyball players to roll in.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 27, 2013)

Luanne said:


> It looks like it depends on the terminal.  I googled TSA wait times LAX and got a website where you can check current wait times.  Right now there are short, to no waits at many of the terminals, but 20 to 30 minutes and longer at others.



Probably we are talking different languages here.  "Short to no wait" or "20-30 min" are times I would consider incredibly efficient for an airport the size of LAX.  In the ininerary I suggested above, i gave OP an hour and a half to take a 20 min cab ride, get through security and walk to gate.  So even if the 20 min cab ride takes 40 min and the typical 15-20 min security wait is 30-40 min, OP is left with 10 min to get to gate.

I have flown out of LAX many, many times on different airlines. I've arrived for an 8am flight around Thanksgiving, had the security line out the door and halfway down the sidewalk outside the terminal and STILL had it only take 15-20 min.  Blew my mind as to how efficiently they were able to move people through security.

I can't say specifically which terminals I've flown out of.  Maybe in 15-20 flights I've just been incredibly lucky.  But I've never personally been in a security line at LAX that exceeded 20 min.

H


----------



## kwindham (Jul 27, 2013)

When we connect in LAX, I always walk outside and people watch (nerdie, I know) but I enjoy it.  But I am a smoker and it gets me outside to smoke and enjoy my people watching.  DH always hits the lounges.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 27, 2013)

DAman said:


> Depending on the time of day and day of the week you might be able to get to the Getty Museum and back(of course if it is open when you have your layover).
> 
> Mapquest says it is 13.3 miles and 20-30 minutes. However that is a bad stretch of the 405 depending on the time of day and it can be bad at *any time*. Alternatively you can take PCH to get there which is longer in both time and distance. LA people might have other options.


 

There are two Getty Museums   (the) 405 and Sepulveda Pass, perpetually under construction and the One in the Palisades SR1 PCH Sunset Blvd

Both are further than I would venture in LA traffic with a flight to catch


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Probably we are talking different languages here.  "Short to no wait" or "20-30 min" are times I would consider incredibly efficient for an airport the size of LAX.  H



I was referring to your comment that wait times were 15 - 20 minutes or less.


----------



## DAman (Jul 27, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> There are two Getty Museums   (the) 405 and Sepulveda Pass, perpetually under construction and the One in the Palisades SR1 PCH Sunset Blvd
> 
> Both are further than I would venture in LA traffic with a flight to catch




I agree.  But OP was looking for options.  The Getty is a place I have always wanted to visit. Some people are more willing than others to roll the dice.

I wouldn't venture off the airport property if it were me.  

When I was younger I might have visited *Hollywood Park* if the horses were running.  It's not too far down Century Blvd. from the airport.  You could easily spend 3 hours there and leave yourself a big cushion for security and traffic. Live racing returns November 7th according to their website.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 27, 2013)

DAman said:


> When I was younger I might have visited *Hollywood Park* if the horses were running. It's not too far down Century Blvd. from the airport. You could easily spend 3 hours there and leave yourself a big cushion for security and traffic. Live racing returns November 7th according to their website.


 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollywood_Park_Racetrack

*Closure Announced*

On May 9, 2013 in a letter to employees, Hollywood Park president F. Jack Liebau announced that the track would be closing at the end of their fall racing season in 2013. In the letter, Liebau stated that the 260 acres on which the track sits "now simply has a higher and better use," and that "in the absence of a favorable change in racing's business model, the ultimate development of the Hollywood property was inevitable." It is expected that the track will be demolished and replaced by housing units, park land and an entertainment complex, while the casino will be renovated. It is also anticipated that Hollywood Park's racing dates from 2014 onward will be transferred to Santa Anita Park and Del Mar Racetrack.[1]


----------



## DAman (Jul 27, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollywood_Park_Racetrack
> 
> *Closure Announced*
> 
> On May 9, 2013 in a letter to employees, Hollywood Park president F. Jack Liebau announced that the track would be closing at the end of their fall racing season in 2013. In the letter, Liebau stated that the 260 acres on which the track sits "now simply has a higher and better use," and that "in the absence of a favorable change in racing's business model, the ultimate development of the Hollywood property was inevitable." It is expected that the track will be demolished and replaced by housing units, park land and an entertainment complex, while the casino will be renovated. It is also anticipated that Hollywood Park's racing dates from 2014 onward will be transferred to Santa Anita Park and Del Mar Racetrack.[1]



I knew the closure was pending that's why I checked their website to see if they were doing any more racing.  I wasn't sure if it was already closed. Thanks for the information.

I went to many Lakers and Kings games as well as concerts at the Fabulous Forum right next to Hollywood Park when I lived in OC.  It was an afterthought to OP's question to mention Hollywood Park. Not everyone enjoys horse racing.  I would have mentioned Santa Anita but it is too far away from LAX to consider.

Another thought is to go to the museums near USC/LA Coliseum.  The 105 Freeway from LAX to the 110 to Exposition  Blvd would do it(about 15 miles).  Again not far in distance but there is always the traffic consideration.  I was recently there but not in enough time to see the Space Shuttle(we got there too late as the museum closes at 5) at the science museum.  I found the museum of science to be interesting.  They have an IMAX theater there too. 

I would be very careful venturing too far from LAX.  This summer it took me an hour to go four miles on the 110 freeway(it was during rush hour which was not smart of me but we had to go to a Dodger game) and over three hours to drive from Newport to San Diego on a Friday morning.  You never know what's going to happen on the freeways.

The Culver City suggestion and Hermosa/Redondo/Manhattan beach suggestions all fit the bill for what I would do if I was going to wander off from LAX during a 6 hour lay over.  But I would stay put.

Knowing me I would be working the airlines to try and change the connecting flight to an earlier one if space was available(and it didn't cost more).  I am very impatient waiting for a plane. 

I do enjoy hearing people's suggestions since I go to LA often and look for different things to do.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2013)

mspeggysue911 said:


> I am sure security at LAX has got to be as bad if not worse than Orlando airport and it has sometimes taken us 70 minutes to make it through security when leaving MCO.


I'm not sure I've seen ANYWHERE as bad as the Orlando airport when it comes to security lines.  They really need to put Disney in charge of the lines there.  At least they would make the lines fun.  And maybe we could even get a FastPass.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm not sure I've seen ANYWHERE as bad as the Orlando airport when it comes to security lines.  They really need to put Disney in charge of the lines there.  At least they would make the lines fun.  And maybe we could even get a FastPass.



Have you been in the lines at SFO (San Francisco) that serve the United terminals.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 27, 2013)

I used to fly into the LA international terminal alot and it usually took at least 1.5 hrs to get thru immigration/custom.  Because of that I now avoid LA airport like a plague.  I have to drive through LA at least a couple of times a year on my way to my vacation destination and traffic is horrendous throughout the area.  

Regarding Paul Getty museum, it would require a day to get through the exhibits and just having a couple of hours to kill is not going to be sufficient.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2013)

I guess I just wouldn't want to leave the airport because I would be a nervous wreck the entire time wondering if we'd get back in time.  So I wouldn't enjoy anything.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 27, 2013)

Seriously, y'all, as someone who lives in LA, I will completely agree that the traffic is not to be trifled with.  Traveling on the 405, the 10, the PCH in Malibu, (or even the 110 which has been mentioned but is no where near LAX so is not really relevant) is completely out of the question IMO- too unpredictable and a real chance of getting trapped.  That means Santa Monica, Bev Hills, the Getty Museum and the Getty Villa are scary ideas for a 6 hour layover.

But, coming from someone who lives in LA and very frequently spends time in the LAX area, leaving LAX during a 6 hr layover is fine if you stick to surface streets.  Marina del Rey, Venice, Culver City (and I'll bet Redondo but I don't personally spend time there) are eminently do-able.  LA is one of those places where local knowledge of traffic patterns is invaluable.

When we fly out of LAX we park our car in Marina del Rey and take a cab to the airport.  Most of the time it's 15 min.  In super-peak rush hour times, we'd leave 30 min for the trip but it's never taken that long.  Venice is 5-10 minutes from Marina del Rey- in fact we can walk 1/4 mi from our boat and be on Venice Beach.  Culver City is immediately inland from Marina del Rey.

H


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Seriously, y'all, as someone who lives in LA, I will completely agree that the traffic is not to be trifled with.  Traveling on the 405, the 10, the PCH in Malibu, (or even the 110 which has been mentioned but is no where near LAX so is not really relevant) is completely out of the question IMO- too unpredictable and a real chance of getting trapped.  That means Santa Monica, Bev Hills, the Getty Museum and the Getty Villa are scary ideas for a 6 hour layover.
> 
> But, coming from someone who lives in LA and very frequently spends time in the LAX area, leaving LAX during a 6 hr layover is fine if you stick to surface streets.  Marina del Rey, Venice, Culver City (and I'll bet Redondo but I don't personally spend time there) are eminently do-able.  LA is one of those places where local knowledge of traffic patterns is invaluable.
> 
> ...



So I guess you'd better hope you get a cabbie who is familiar with the area if you want to venture off site of the airport.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 27, 2013)

heathpack said:


> But, coming from someone who lives in LA and very frequently spends time in the LAX area, leaving LAX during a 6 hr layover is fine if you stick to surface streets.  Marina del Rey, Venice, Culver City (and I'll bet Redondo but I don't personally spend time there) are eminently do-able.  LA is one of those places where local knowledge of traffic patterns is invaluable.



I second this.

I have flown in and out of LAX over hundreds of times in my life.   As long as you stay close, 6 hours is more than enough time to get back and forth from the airport.

I've had layovers of 4 hours where I will grab a bite to eat at Inn N Out.  It will be no issue as long as you are smart about where you are going, and give yourself ample time (45 minutes has always been fine for me, but let's say 60 to be safe) to get through security.

The 405 is unpredictable, so I would advise steering clear of venturing far down the freeway.

-ryan


----------



## heathpack (Jul 27, 2013)

Luanne said:


> So I guess you'd better hope you get a cabbie who is familiar with the area if you want to venture off site of the airport.



So far, I've never encountered a cabbie at LAX or in MDR who had any trouble grasping the "avoid-the-405" concept.  I never tell them "take surface streets" yet they always do.

H


----------



## ricoba (Jul 27, 2013)

Like Heathpack, I live here (about 15 miles Southeast of LAX).  On a good day that 15 miles takes about 30 minutes (on the 91W to 110N to 105W).  On a bad day, it can be much much longer! 

A simple escape would be south to Manhattan Beach (Redondo mentioned is further south) or Hermosa Beach.  Or, a trip north up to Marina Del Rey also as mentioned.  Both are accessible and doable.  

No way would I go to Beverly Hills, Santa Monica, Venice or the Getty.

But that's just me and I am a time freak and I worry about being late to everything (though not as bad as it used to be!  )  I probably would just stay @ the airport. But again, that's just me....


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2013)

ricoba said:


> But that's just me and I am a time freak and I worry about being late to everything (though not as bad as it used to be!  )  I probably would just stay @ the airport. But again, that's just me....



Me too!


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 28, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> There are two Getty Museums   (the) 405 and Sepulveda Pass, perpetually under construction and the One in the Palisades SR1 PCH Sunset Blvd
> 
> Both are further than I would venture in LA traffic with a flight to catch


Don't even try either one of them.  We did this in Oahu once and almost missed the plane by going to have lunch at one of our very favorite places at Waikiki Beach but the traffic was just too bad even with a taxi cab.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 28, 2013)

ricoba said:


> But that's just me and I am a time freak and I worry about being late to everything (though not as bad as it used to be!  )  I probably would just stay @ the airport. But again, that's just me....



When one is hungry and stuck with the horrible options of Chili's, Burger King, etc. in LAX T4, leaving with a 4 hour layover is always considered as an option -- at least for me.

Oh, and let's not even get started about food options in the American Eagle shuttle terminal...ecch.

-ryan


----------



## Smokatoke (Jul 28, 2013)

Venice beach is 20 minutes away and you dont take a main freeway there so you shouldnt have an issue with traffic. The Venice boardwalk is very interesting with a very diverse crowd of people and pedlars with stands setup all along the way. There are also cool shops to look in, and some good cafes to eat at. I would recommend On the Water Front Cafe near the end of the board walk. Try the Erdinger Hefenweisen beer... Then of course you have the beach to lounge on.

Have fun


----------



## lizap (Jul 28, 2013)

Given the traffic in LA, I'd stay at the airport.


----------

